# may sound retarded



## bill krut (Mar 20, 2008)

how do you guys get the little statements at the bottom of each comment you write?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

Go to the My Controls tab and add a signature.


----------



## bill krut (Mar 20, 2008)

ooohhh! thanks!


----------

